# Engraved Ruger Single Actions



## grasshopper (Apr 8, 2011)

Check out some nice engraved Ruger Single Actions (and others) at:
for your viewing pleasure
:smt1099


----------



## RustyNut (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice. 
Can't say much for the grip fit.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice 

:smt1099


----------



## lovingunz (Apr 17, 2011)

I want one. This is such nice work.


----------

